# How Prince Hall Received His Charter



## Forthright (Jul 19, 2020)

The story of Prince Hall and how the first lodge of black Americans came to be chartered.

The broad outlines of this story can be read anywhere, but a number of sources have some of the details mixed up.  I've attempted to pull it together and show a little bit more context about what Prince Hall was dealing with in his day, and how the timing of the American Revolutionary War might have impacted the process.


----------



## MasonicAdept (Jul 21, 2020)

@Forthright much of the information in the link you provided is incorrect and has already been debunked.
More research has been published concerning African Lodge No. 1, which will reveal the true start and origin of that Lodge.


----------



## Forthright (Jul 21, 2020)

MasonicAdept said:


> @Forthright much of the information in the link you provided is incorrect and has already been debunked.
> More research has been published concerning African Lodge No. 1, which will reveal the true start and origin of that Lodge.



I don't want to publish incorrect information, but I made serious effort to find the appropriate citations & references.  Can you be more specific about what exactly is wrong and what the good information is?  I am happy to correct information with the right citations.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 21, 2020)

Preach my Brother, set the record straight...


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2020)

I would recommend you read Landmarks of our Fathers, referenced above. While I don’t agree with all of its conclusions, it is worthwhile as to the evidence cited. 

I’m afraid you did not really provide relevant citations. Neither of the documents on PH are source documents, and themselves do not contain appropriate citations.


----------



## Forthright (Jul 22, 2020)

This looks like a lot of information to process -- I've already read all of the material on the website, and will order the book soon.   I intend to make a good faith effort to work through this material and make up my own mind, but in the meantime I've added a bit of a disclaimer to the top of the article to indicate that this isn't "the story" and that alternate views exist.  There's so much information here I clearly don't know enough yet to even hazard and opinion of Landmarks of our Fathers, so I'm not going to do that.  But I'm always open to reading more.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 22, 2020)

Then, you should also read both Jos. Walkes and Roundtree on the subject. Also go to the FB group Prince Hall Think Tank. Recommend subscribe to the Phyllaxis Society.


----------



## BroBook (Jul 23, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Then, you should also read both Jos. Walkes and Roundtree on the subject. Also go to the FB group Prince Hall Think Tank. Recommend subscribe to the Phyllaxis Society.


Good and Wholesome advice my Brother, for me as well. 

Sent from my SM-S367VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MasonicAdept (Jul 28, 2020)

@Forthright You stated:

"Prince Hall and 14 other free black men had already asked to join Boston’s St. John’s Lodge, and had been rejected. This initial rejection will become important later."

This is not accurate. There are extant records of St. John's Lodge in Boston, and there is no documentation or evidence to support that Prince Hall was asked to join St. John's Lodge and was rejected. Many believed that this was the reasoning why Prince Hall sought to begin a Lodge himself, but there isn't any evidence to support the notion. What citation, or documentation do you have to support the aforementioned statement? We can begin here.


----------

